
Silicon Valley's Van-Dwellers [audio] - jason_zig
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-21/silicon-valley-s-van-dwellers
======
yhavr
This seems the only option I would accept for moving to the SV. Live in a van
for a couple of years, earn tech salary, save your $$$, buy a flat in the
Europe instantly without mortgage. Paying 3k$ for a night shelter is an
ultimate absurd, imo.

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
Most people who live in SF are either insane aspirationally rich (spending all
of their money, saving nothing) or actually rich.

$25k USD/month rent for a 2BR/2.5BA is ridiculous
[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/d/san-francisco-the-
mil...](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/d/san-francisco-the-millennium-
tower-301/6903763517.html)

~~~
kjeetgill
Haha,really dude? Your example was a penthouse in Millennium Tower? What does
this even demonstrate about SF costs? It's like the saying, oh look how rich
people from Washington are, Gates and Bezos!

From the description:

> second bedroom welcomes you with 24-carat gold plated door hinges and switch
> plates. It boasts a custom walnut boxed ceiling and includes a built-in
> custom Stockinger safe with a high-gloss lacquer finish and gold fittings
> imported from Germany as well as a curved soffit with custom plated metal
> panels. A hidden storage area behind the north wall is accessed by a door
> blended into the wall paneling.

------
lwhsiao
Another interesting piece with interviews of people living in RVs in Silicon
Valley:

[https://www.topic.com/life-inside-the-rvs-of-silicon-
valley](https://www.topic.com/life-inside-the-rvs-of-silicon-valley)

------
shdh
> Ellen Tara James-Penney, a 54-year-old lecturer at San Jose State
> University, parks her old Volvo at one of those safe-haven churches, Grace
> Baptist Church, and eats in its dining hall. She is paid $28,000 a year to
> teach four English classes and is carrying $143,000 in student debt after
> earning two degrees.

Can't imagine having a lecturer that sleeps in their car. A sorry state of
affairs.

------
bdcravens
Should probably be tagged with (podcast)

~~~
dang
[audio] added. Thanks!

------
thedarkginger
This is from 2017, but it looks like the count for RVs in Mountain View was
330 back then if you're curious:

[https://nypost.com/2017/11/07/silicon-valleys-car-people-
pus...](https://nypost.com/2017/11/07/silicon-valleys-car-people-push-
homeless-crisis-to-the-brink/)

------
NTDF9
Every single such problem can be traced down to NIMBYs and prop 13

~~~
chrisdhoover
And CEQA, trade unions, rent control, zoning, etc.

~~~
bayareanative
Trade unions have absolutely nothing to do with this. Unions built the middle-
class, irrational hate against unions and canonizing of nationalist,
militarist corporate blind devotion against one's own interests further eroded
the middle-class.

